# My cheep Cross tiger



## phmaximus (Jul 3, 2007)

I got this of a mate for $150 and have my money worth out of it, it has been to hell and back and some how it keeps on working. i have killed a servo & the wheels have fallen off at the odd occoasion. ive made a few body mods like the roll bar with spotlights & the fake Nos bottles. other mods include a Towerpro MG995 metal gear servo, ModelEngines "V8 TURBO" 14double turn motor, RCLine "No limit" esc , a GEWISE reciver & ball bearings through out.
future mods are gonna be a 4600mha battery, adjustable control arms & new shocks.


----------



## phmaximus (Jul 3, 2007)

oh i forgot to say im kinda newish to the electric monster truck world, im useto nitro turing cars. so its been a learning curv, i love the way i can take it over most terrain & going to the skate park with the jumps & ramps, it puts a new pespective on gravity  

so yeah, tell us what ya think, & what would be a good future upgrade?

can i waterprofe the engine with out it over heating(it has a heatsink allready)


----------



## splashrc (Jul 9, 2007)

Car looks cool


----------

